# South Brittany?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello  
Thinking of trying S.Brittany (Never been before)
Anybody wish to share their experiences of S.Brittany & has anyone stayed at the Aire at Quiberon on the Peninsula??.

Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phil

A bit busy now, but will come back later if I can add anything - you will get plenty of replies.

One thing though. If you like Moules a la Creme you *MUST* go to Chez Hubert's at Erdeven. 

We thought we had died and gone to heaven when we had them, and would you believe it, he's on the web with his own panoramique!

>> Cliquez ici S.V.P. <<

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I can quite Honestly say I've never tried Moules a la Creme,Dave 8O 
I'm a bit of a Pies & peas gourmet :roll: 
Willing to try the local cider & pike sausages though :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Moules et frites is de rigeur when by the seaside en France


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Moules et frites is de rigeur when by the seaside en France


Which has always seems to me one of the daftest dishes invented.

You get a bowl of moules with the shells on poking out of a delicious sauce. However good the restaurant there are still bits of sand in the sauce and you have to remove a huge heap of shells before you can get to the sauce. The sauce and mussels are cold by the time you've dismembered the last one.

Meanwhile, the chips - much too robust a form of carbohydrate to eat with a fairly delicate sauce- are also getting cold and unpleasant.

It's an odd combination. I'd rather have my mussels shelled and in the sauce with rice.

G


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Grizzly

Moules and rice, no shells,no chips, my God! they will be calling you a philistine next!!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We came back from Brittany a couple of weeks ago - North &South, mix of aires and sites.

Highlights for us:
-France Passion host at Carnac (if you're a FP member) was an oyster producer, absolutely amazing! But get there early - only has 3 or 4 places (even though book says 5) and he turned lots away after us. The aire in Carnac looked really busy!
-excellent site Les Embruns at Le Pouldu Reviewed here
-good aire near Pte de Raz (French Land's End) in village of Plogoff - free, no facilities (borne in village centre, though) but good views (better than paying 15€ for Pte du Raz overnight, in our view.)
-amazing fish - especially at Le Guilvinec.

I guess we found some of the coast, especially round La Trinite, less MH-friendly but we'd probably been spoiled on the N & W coasts of Brittany.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Moules et frites is de rigeur when by the seaside en France
> ...


G, clearly, sometimes your username suits 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Moules et frites is de rigeur when by the seaside en France
> ...


Not at Hubert's Grizz. 8O  

The bowl is presented on a little hotplate to keep the contents warm.

We never found any grit in ours, and we went back twice for more punishment (Well, someone has to eat the damn things! 8O )

No chips, just unlimited quantities of fresh baquette, and the more bread you ask for to mop up the wonderful sauce the broader the grin on the waiter's face.  

We had him dancing a little jig after out fourth request for more bread. (I exaggerate only slightly!) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> ....... I'd rather have my mussels shelled and in the sauce with rice.
> 
> G


Lidl do a nice tinned variety in a spicy sauce - goes well on a bed of spaghetti/linguini.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ....... I'd rather have my mussels shelled and in the sauce with rice.
> ...


Peasant!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> No chips, just unlimited quantities of fresh baquette,


Much more civilised !

As for tinned mussels - no thanks !

G (aka, this morning, A Bear with a Sore Head)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Peasant with frites :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O Peasant with frites :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


Or in the case of a self confessed pie and peas man . . .

. . . *Phil*istine!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

No more serious suggestions? There must be loads if them for such an interesting area!

Kouign Amann for instance, while we are on the food! Instant waistline, but absolutely delicious.  

Dave


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We stayed in the Aire at Quiberon - the one at the very end, there were plenty of spaces in April and I think it was 5 Euros from a ticket machine and there was water too, I think that was 2 Euros. If it is full this time of year, there seemed to be other Aires on the peninsula to stop at. The hard standings are firm enough but sandy and the whole Aire is fenced. If you do get to this Aire (the furthest one on the peninsula), there is a nice coastal walk, turn left as you get back on the main road and there is a restaurant with a big car park not far back, you will pass it on the way to the Aire. It's worth a walk just for the coastal views beyond the restaurant. We didn't eat there - but I think that was because I saw inside the outside toilet - hole in the floor jobby!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A few years back we stopped at Quiberon (met up with Nuke doing his Euro tour!!), we parked up at one of the bays on the cote sauvage, with aview out to sea. Not sure whther they've put a stop to that. We used the aire for dumping & refreshing water. Super spot. :roll: 

We also stopped on the aire in Carnac village - god position, note no MH parking allowed on the sea front in Carnac, but an easy cycle / walk down from the aire. The "stones" are amazing - well worth a visit - they have a separate parking area and visitor centre.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

North or south Brittay is brilliant. Toured north 5 years ago hopping into small hotels Ended up in static at Camping de la Plage at La trinite sur Mer, a place we have been to many times.
Hoping to try in september after sproggs have gone back to school, any advice for then

Dave P


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Surprised you haven't been innundated with (non musseley) replies on this one, you have of course checked out our database haven't you?  ......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Bretagne

Last time we visited there were no probs stopping off for a night by the beach along the causeway approaching Quiberon. Hundreds of aires in the region, you'll be spoilt for choice.

Pete


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Surprised you haven't been innundated with (non musseley) replies on this one, you have of course checked out our database haven't you?  ......


I'm 8O of *Course* I have.  I forgot about that  :lol:


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Southern Brittany*

I can think of 3 good places to visit along the south coast:

Le Croisic - (47 deg 17' 24.52"N - 2 deg 30' 20.65"E), first is beside the railway station, get there early, it fills up quite quickly, the second is by the harbour, although there are no facilities by the harbour.

Redon - (47 deg 38' 42.17"N - 2 deg 05' 23.02"W) by the "Port du Plaisance" (canal bank) on the outskirts of the town - lovely little town - again, gets quite busy from about 3 pm onwards. If it's full, go across the lifting bridge and park on the other side by the museum.

Concarneau - Fantastic - there are 2 aires, one by the railway station (47 deg 52' 42.52"N - 3 deg 55' 14.16"W), a bit scruffy, but would do for an overnight, only a ten minute walk into town.

The other aire is a fair bit out of town, by a sports centre (47 deg 51' 48.27"N - 3 deg 54' 19.93"W), but, it's a pleasant walk along the shore to the little ferry across to the Cite de Ville (the walled part of the town).

Wherever you go, enjoy, it's wonderful area.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Thanks everyone 
We are leaving tonight, 
First stop Le touquet Aire then 
Le mont st michel then 
Hopefully a aire at Quiberon 
off to Disneyland (stay in coach park) 
Finally a campsite in Picardy with indoor swimming pool.


----------

